

Is anyone else to seeing this on 37signal's blog? - typicalexample
https://img.skitch.com/20120201-pxa9rx8g6te29di4hjha2td7yr.jpg

======
typicalexample
clickable: [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3090-basecamp-nexts-
caching-h...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3090-basecamp-nexts-caching-
hardware)

------
jondcampbell
yes

